# z31 Light Problems, help needed!



## Attrayant (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a 1986 300ZX that I just purchased, great condition overall except for some minor annoyances, one of them being that the brake lights and parking lights stay on when I shut it off. The bitchin betty keeps screaming at me about the lights being on and the dashboard has LIGHTS lit up on it. Now, I'm pretty sure the brake lights is just the sensor under the brake pedal, but what about the parking lights? Is there a switch I'm just overlooking or is it something else? Could the brake light sensor malfunctioning be causing this? Any help would be apprechiated.


----------

